# Gw1516



## CG (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone have any experience? I know its not cheap, but ive done my homework and it looks pretty damn good. If it wasnt, GSK NEVER would have worked on it.. additionally, ive read reccomended dose is 2-5 mg/kg daily, but the original studies were at 10mg daily. thats 10 mg vs 100-200 mg daily.. uhhhhhh?

not looking into aicar as much, due to the muscular development from fast twitch to slow twitch, but shit, im open to suggestions


----------



## sil (Jan 20, 2011)

*gw1516*

Have you tried the gw1516 or aicar? Really interested in this has anyone found anymore info on this as far as dosage and sides.


----------



## krogers58 (Sep 26, 2011)

*My Log*



sil said:


> Have you tried the gw1516 or aicar? Really interested in this has anyone found anymore info on this as far as dosage and sides.



I've seen a million requests, so I'm going to post my log and try to keep it up to date.


Subject:  50 yo white male   6'1", 195 lbs, 12% body fat.   VO2Max capability at outset:  Heart rate of 156  beats per minute, by which I maintain a heart rate of 156, minimum, sustained for 45 mins, resting heart rate of 62 bpm.  At 156 bpm, I am working at about 92% or theoretical maximum heart rate. (220 - my age (50)) .   My personal Max heart rate of 187 measured (VO2max estimation = 187/62 x 15 = 45.24)  If I've miscalculated any of this, feel free to correct.   I am in pretty good cardio shape and workout at the 156 bpm minimum rate 45 mins (plus warm up and cool down) x 6 days a week.   I lift every day, cycling through various muscle groups.   I would like to lose about 4% body fat from this experiment, so that is the target, as I have plateau'd at 12% and can't seem to break through this number.   I have been as low as 10%, but I can't sustain 10% for any period of time.   I will end this experiment at first sign of diminished cardio capability.

Initial dosage of 10mg per day, for which I expect to titrate upwards to 100 mg/day (1 mg per kg, approximately).   If I don't see any issues, my plan is 10mg day one, 20mg day two, 40 mg day three, 60 mg day four, and hold at 60 mg for 3 more days, then 80 mg day 8 through day 10 then 100 mg afterwards for 21 days.

I am not taking any other peptides or medications with the exception of prescribed androgel for low T.   My T before replacement was < 200 and with replacement has been in the range of > 800+.   

If you have any specific questions, please feel free.


----------



## Molecular Man (Jan 19, 2012)

What happened in the end?


----------



## tacoman (Jan 19, 2012)

ya want to no


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 14, 2012)

The log is posted on another forum.  Try googling GW1516.  In summary, the guy seemed to like it and noticed an improvement in his running and strength.


----------



## krogers58 (Feb 15, 2012)

Molecular Man said:


> What happened in the end?




Sorry, I posted in another thread, its here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/143600-gw1516-log.html


----------

